# Favorite Nor*Cal/Bay Slap's



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

Just thought I would start a thread for all my Nor*Cal and BA pottna's out there
[video=youtube_share;p2Xw-yUcBC4]http://youtu.be/p2Xw-yUcBC4[/video]

post sumthin foo!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QV7eK1Wo5T0]http://youtu.be/QV7eK1Wo5T0[/video]
one of my favorite slaps


----------



## biglungs (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;CcjCpka6EU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcjCpka6EU4[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;vbpAgvaGOU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbpAgvaGOU0[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 30, 2012)

here u go fresnofarmer
[video=youtube;256sl0eW1u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=256sl0eW1u4[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;rq0ZDnshYkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq0ZDnshYkU[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qc96Dg5H0LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc96Dg5H0LE[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;lYRUApMyt4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYRUApMyt4U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;v37_C3WaTNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v37_C3WaTNk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;xb2hI4j0fk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb2hI4j0fk8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;VJHh27UdMJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJHh27UdMJQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;HLJLoYgdM0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLJLoYgdM0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;C2ijAcd1u4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ijAcd1u4I&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

This shit has been knockin in all my whips for years
[video=youtube_share;R9SE9U1blAI]http://youtu.be/R9SE9U1blAI[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't get yo motha fuckin thread stomped out lol
[video=youtube_share;Bd5rdnlFSVA]http://youtu.be/Bd5rdnlFSVA[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;cHHJsd1Ppo4]http://youtu.be/cHHJsd1Ppo4[/video]
SLAPPER!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

One for all my Mackramento pottna's
[video=youtube_share;v9KBSz9KbwA]http://youtu.be/v9KBSz9KbwA[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wxFaM7jr8Mk]http://youtu.be/wxFaM7jr8Mk[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;TzOKc3MKVb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzOKc3MKVb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

I know yall remember this one lol

[video=youtube;KCNlDgSQuLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCNlDgSQuLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> [video=youtube;TzOKc3MKVb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzOKc3MKVb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


This shit goes hard.....Husalah


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

"But on the really cutty, I aint gon lie doe, get rich and fuck a bitch is my motto"
[video=youtube_share;jcdgz5j3MQY]http://youtu.be/jcdgz5j3MQY[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

This boy is gettin off on this shit right here.
[video=youtube_share;2UDtJHLEdKk]http://youtu.be/2UDtJHLEdKk[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

"You feeling pretty like ricky, silly millie vanilli"
[video=youtube_share;8_ggeLXw4RI]http://youtu.be/8_ggeLXw4RI[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;U1qOoQHqGFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1qOoQHqGFw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;KewdG2piqNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KewdG2piqNQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

haha all these new foo's be slappin, but let's throw another OG up in the mix.
[video=youtube_share;-7LjDcU5mgg]http://youtu.be/-7LjDcU5mgg[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

"Hoe get outta line, she get socked in the throat" 
Lol Mess a foo 

[video=youtube;q2KwO4F00BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2KwO4F00BM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

shit I've been bumping berner lately[video=youtube;NXOHL0_ozlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXOHL0_ozlg[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;UnakaNvxlSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnakaNvxlSw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ksFqPQLUJT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksFqPQLUJT8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;SroiQmJIls0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SroiQmJIls0[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HnOIjFlXHPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnOIjFlXHPg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;j_3kjS7GYfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_3kjS7GYfs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> "Hoe get outta line, she get socked in the throat"
> Lol Mess a foo
> 
> [video=youtube;q2KwO4F00BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2KwO4F00BM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


haha the boy Messy go hard. I'm gonna have to start bumpin his shit again.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> haha the boy Messy go hard. I'm gonna have to start bumpin his shit again.


Hell yeah
Here go some more mess that slap 

[video=youtube;xLMUmiSFD-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLMUmiSFD-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IpPQ0-IlCpM]http://youtu.be/IpPQ0-IlCpM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;7YgyYE1f3Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgyYE1f3Lo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;HnOIjFlXHPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnOIjFlXHPg&amp;feature=related[/video]


that is one funny lookin guy... berner, that dude loves cheeZEburgers..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 6, 2012)

srh88 said:


> that is one funny lookin guy... berner, that dude loves Girl scout cookies..


fixed

[video=youtube;prLXvr2mbPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prLXvr2mbPE[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 6, 2012)

some homies up north in the 209 [video=youtube;9LXKjeYnOF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LXKjeYnOF8[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 8, 2012)

nick559 said:


> This shit goes hard.....Husalah



...husalah husalah he pays feds off he gets got with fifteen kicks and gets off...

[video=youtube;RikZnOoXYoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RikZnOoXYoo[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;F3Fh0dXpuco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3Fh0dXpuco[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;7SKukuRmuHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SKukuRmuHU[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;kNID_YkfZz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNID_YkfZz0[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;vaTBMP1Xzf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaTBMP1Xzf8&amp;list=UUh5kREpXmOTbiSV-M3v3W-Q&amp;index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;xOAMDxfPHIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOAMDxfPHIU[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;IIMzpAanmks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIMzpAanmks[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

My cousin skoota ..
Filmed this in my hood 
Im in this video but I won't say when 
[video=youtube;2zI3yY7zXYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zI3yY7zXYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> My cousin skoota ..
> Filmed this in my hood
> Im in this video but I won't say when
> [video=youtube;2zI3yY7zXYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zI3yY7zXYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


nice song my cousin lives close to thr


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 9, 2012)

aww shit fresno already droppin some 3xkrazy in the mix. iv had stackin chips sense 1999. ill slap agerman till i die. greatest rapper ever mac dre even said agerman was his greatest influence and idol


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> aww shit fresno already droppin some 3xkrazy in the mix. iv had stackin chips sense 1999. ill slap agerman till i die. greatest rapper ever mac dre even said agerman was his greatest influence and idol



too bad BA snitched on big block


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 9, 2012)

lol for real ^^



[video=youtube;Ne6hPv6qnZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne6hPv6qnZQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8povBAAGinc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8povBAAGinc[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;hLVh7201RRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLVh7201RRU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;l7VbehiNs2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7VbehiNs2A[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;okHWySTBvmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okHWySTBvmk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;9ndLaPtLvzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ndLaPtLvzQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

@209 Cali closet grower they just dropped this video

[video=youtube;rvxatc1lu1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvxatc1lu1c[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;mRQNYA4E99I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRQNYA4E99I[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smoking purple in rocking chair....
[video=youtube_share;9rJOMcO20vA]http://youtu.be/9rJOMcO20vA[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 16, 2012)

This right here is my cousins boyfriends, cousin... from fresno, he sounds koo
[video=youtube_share;8ZDlbcWSugo]http://youtu.be/8ZDlbcWSugo[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> some homies up north in the 209 [video=youtube;9LXKjeYnOF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LXKjeYnOF8[/video]


this shit was hella gay, dancing with old fat chicks....lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

nick559 said:


> this shit was hella gay, dancing with old fat chicks....lol


lol, I just like the song.Shit they keep it real. [video=youtube;8T9zeLL19kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T9zeLL19kg&amp;feature=related[/video] I made $100,000 off 20 lights!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2012)

nick559 said:


> This right here is my cousins boyfriends, cousin... from fresno, he sounds koo
> [video=youtube_share;8ZDlbcWSugo]http://youtu.be/8ZDlbcWSugo[/video]


I have heard his shit somewhere before......didn't care for it much


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

to soft for me^


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;K3AD4wQelCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3AD4wQelCY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ClUa-gp4tLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClUa-gp4tLg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;d8VmT9w4R7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8VmT9w4R7w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;vm5W3i2cH7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm5W3i2cH7M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;iLvbfoHSJmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLvbfoHSJmw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;98_xC-mrWE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_xC-mrWE4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 16, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have heard his shit somewhere before......didn't care for it much


yeah he's koo, more like mainstream rap....

here's some bay shit!
[video=youtube_share;LJPmhL_PM7E]http://youtu.be/LJPmhL_PM7E[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Aug 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;d8VmT9w4R7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8VmT9w4R7w&amp;feature=related[/video]



Is Young Droop still locked up????


----------



## nick559 (Aug 17, 2012)

legend lokz from fresno with lil goofy, and shady nate

[video=youtube_share;v8iUkjF3rfc]http://youtu.be/v8iUkjF3rfc[/video]


----------



## nick559 (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yRAqHWNNNzI]http://youtu.be/yRAqHWNNNzI[/video]


----------

